# Kid with sore throat- possibly???



## goatfan (Dec 10, 2012)

Could anyone please tell me if it's normal for a young goat's tongue to be any color other than pink? I was out of town on Monday and Tuesday of this week, and after returning home on Wednesday, I went down to check on all of the animals. One of my babies (turning 2 months on June 26th) wasn't crying in her normal way. She sounded as if she had strained her voice too much and was losing her voice. Or at least, that's how it sounded to me. Like she has a sore throat. She is still following her mom and sister around as usual. Still eating as usual. Just sounds pitiful, and I noticed that her tongue doesn't quite seem right. It looks a little bluish. I am new to owning goats, and these are the first kids born here. The mother was pregnant when I bought her, apparently. 
Anyway, I was hoping some of you could tell me if there is something serious going on with her, or if she simply has a sore throat.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

did she eat something to turn her tongue blue? I find when my buckling eats something (usually bark), his tongue can be a black-ish colour. we have a tree called breadfruit, his mom ate the bark off that one day and it's a sticky/latexy bark, and she had dirt all over her mouth. I thought it was sore mouth, but it was just mud that got stuck on her lips when she was trying to get it off. she looked a bit pitiful, but soo funny.

as for the voice, i'm not so sure of. hope someone can chime in about that.


----------



## goatfan (Dec 10, 2012)

nchen7~ 
I don't believe it could've been from anything she ate, because I had her, her mom and her sister kept up inside of the barn while I was away. The only thing she would've had access to during that time, was the hay I had left for them to eat. They weren't even given grain of any kind during my absence. 
I'm wondering if she had maybe gotten her head stuck some how, and the hoarseness and discolored tongue are results of having struggled to get loose?? Just not sure. Guess that's what I get for not being here to keep an eye on them. ): Hopefully, she will be Ok.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Usually blue means lack of oxygen, maybe she did get her head stuck in something.


----------



## Peepsfarm (Jul 27, 2016)

My goats not eating and got kinda hacking little cough acts like sore throat. Anything can do to make him feel better male. Pygmy


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You should start a new thread. But, in the meantime, did you take his temperature?


----------

